# Birth defects in goats?



## amandapancakes (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,
One of our Angora does gave birth to a full term buckling this morning. He was born with what appeared to be some of his intestines and at least 1 other organ outside of his body. I'm looking for more information about this.. What is it called? Is this common or rare? Will this doe be able to give birth to a healthy kid again? So many questions.. I hope you all have answers/insight!
Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 25, 2016)

In humans it is called Gastroschisis. If the intestines were covered and in a sac like ... it is Omphalocele.
With humans Omphalocele there is generally a chromosonal issue as well. Not usual with Gastroschsis.

So- No idea what it is called in goats BUT it happens when the abdominal wall is closing... it doesn't close the whole way basically and the organs are to the outside of the body. Sometimes if the whole is large enough other organs will be out as well.

This is a birth defect, yes, however she should have healthy kids in the future.
Make sure her health is optimal before breeding. Make sure she has all her vitamins/minerals. 
Supplement when necessary for your region if you have deficiencies.

Often with this type of defect premature labor is  typical.

Sorry this happened, but I wouldn't be overly concerned with it happening again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 25, 2016)

Agree with SBC!

Just curious, was this doe wormed with valbazen while pregnant?


----------

